# Vauxhall paint



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

What pads would people recomend for vauxhall paint, the car will be machinied via a silverline rotary and i willbe using menzerna polishes.

I was going to buy the menz polishing and finishing padsbut seen a post recently about different pads for vaux paint.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I have very soft paint on corsa d, sapphire black (20R colour code). I get very good results with 3m pads (blue - 85re, yellow - 85re or 3.02) and also sonus (white) or hexlogic(white, black) are very good. Menzerna pads are too hard for me and i don't like them 
Hope it helps


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

another vote for 3m pads and polish from me (have an arden blue vxr)


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Is Vauxhall paint (my Vectra GSi 3.2 is sapphire black) generally on the soft side, then? How can you tell? I am gathering the stuff for a machine polish. I have bought a Kestrel DAS6 because I am a novice and don't pay for my own time. 

I am tempted to try the Menzerna sample pack. I will need to get some more pads too. I have a 6" intermediate and a 6" polishing pad at present, with a fairly thin backing disc.

Any thoughts or other suggestions will be welcomed. 

Paul


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You cant really judge it until it's been started, I managed a near full correction on my old mans vectra with SFX3 and a 3M blue pad, which would suggest it's soft paint.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Vec C in Black Saphire and I use the Yellow 3M pad and the Blue 3M pad also using the matching polishes for them. I also use Megs Ultimate Compound and Swirl X and Autoglym SRP, all these work fine for me and I have also found something that makes Black Saphire look out of this world.


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you both for your posts. :thumb:

I have a blue and an orange pad (IIRC - need to check) for my DA. I cannot remember the manufacturer. I do not yet own any pure polishes. I have some AG SRP and I bought some Autosmart Cherry Glaze recently, which I'd like to try.

I was considering buying some Meg's or some G3 polish tomorrow and having a go at machine polishing but I really don't think that the weather will be ok and I have to work outdoors at present owing to my classic sprint car (race prepared 1966 Singer Chamois) being without windows at the moment!  I only have one garage space!

The machine polishing how-to on here is really excellent, so I shall try some day soonish and I shall follow the principles of starting gently and assessing the level of correction.

My Vec will be shiny within a few months...

Paul


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> ...and I have also found something that makes Black Saphire look out of this world.


Pray tell. :car: You have to now! Oh come on!  Is it Poorboys Black Hole glaze? I am hearing good things...

Paul


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Blackhole 1st yes and then followed up with Gtechniq C2, its the best product I have used ever and the the best finish I have had my car and it stays like it, just wash and every 4 weeks or so use the C2 in detailer form for a quick fix.


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

:wall: I guess that's on the wish list, then! :lol: Cheers, bud.

Paul


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

chemical guys hex pads :thumb:


----------

